# Published !



## manny212 (Jan 14, 2016)

Introducing KEBA + KATE
Shot this for a baby clothes catalog . Got the cover as well HA !!! 

Link included in case anyone has any interest in seeing site .


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 14, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 14, 2016)

Cool. Congrats.


----------



## k5MOW (Jan 14, 2016)

Congratulations very cool


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2016)

Most excellent!  You can never have too many tear sheets.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 14, 2016)

Excellent, I remember the feeling well and it doesn't go away.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey, congratulations, dude!


----------



## pjaye (Jan 14, 2016)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## manny212 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you all !!! Neat stuff !


----------

